# A female retiree wanted for a friend



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello SM family,

A friend of mine who just went through cancer removal surgery is asking for my help to find her a female retiree from a reputable breeder.

She also lost her Yorkshire last year and is still grieving his passing.

I would like to help her find a fluff so if you know of any retiree of a breeder who ships, please PM me.

I told her to log onto SM and read all that she can about the breed and I would help her get one.
I only hope I don't get puppy fever myself:HistericalSmiley:

Thank you for your help,

Sammy


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I will keep an ear out! Thoughts and prayers for your friend!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I will keep an ear out! Thoughts and prayers for your friend!




:ThankYou: Denise, I really want to help my friend find a good pupp companion 
from a good breeder that she could afford and a retiree would be a perfect fit for her:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, quick question---is your friend now healthy after cancer surgery? I imagine a breeder would be reluctant to retire a pup to someone who wasn't as it would possibly need to be rehomed again in the near future making it hard on the pup.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sammy, quick question---is your friend now healthy after cancer surgery? .





Good question Sandi, 

I will ask her how healthy does she feel now. I know the surgery was around the time that
I was away in Italy, so it has been over 3 months now since she has been operated. But I'll ask. 
Thank you for bringing up this issue.


----------

